# Flow Boards &Bindings



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Get rid of those crappy flows and pick up some real bindings.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Well Thanks For Everyones Help


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> Get rid of those crappy flows and pick up some real bindings.



Soo I guess real bindings are the ones you have...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know a ton about Flows... The thing that always scared me about Flows is taking a spill in some POW and having to dig yourself out just to be able to unstrap and walk if needed.... They only seem to come in handy if your riding with a group of other with Flows, or riding alone. If your with a group and your the only one without Flows, then you're waiting on everyone else to strap in anyways.

But ya, sorry I don't have any advice on which Flow is a good one... I've had Burton Custom bindings which I loved, and I know have Ride NRc which are brand new and havn't even been put on my stick yet.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Soo I guess real bindings are the ones you have...


That is correct


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Sorry, I don't know a ton about Flows... The thing that always scared me about Flows is taking a spill in some POW and having to dig yourself out just to be able to unstrap and walk if needed.... They only seem to come in handy if your riding with a group of other with Flows, or riding alone. If your with a group and your the only one without Flows, then you're waiting on everyone else to strap in anyways.
> 
> But ya, sorry I don't have any advice on which Flow is a good one... I've had Burton Custom bindings which I loved, and I know have Ride NRc which are brand new and havn't even been put on my stick yet.


 I have had to undo my bindings in deep POW it isn't as hard as people think.Riding with a group with or with out flows isn't a problem I don't mind waiting..I had burton custom binding before my flows but they were way old.Do you know anything about the board?Burton Avenger gave a review about it but in one he said onething in the other review he said another so :dunno:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> That is correct


Good enough so what do have


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I believe the new solitude has reverse camber so that is something to take into account and may be more geared towards pow this year. Previous years models wuere supposed to be killer freeride boards. As far as the bindings go people act like as long as you get any type of nxt binding that you are going to be alright. I have a Flow Infinite w/ the M11's and I love it. I ride it mostly when I'm w/ people that ski cuz it just makes it a little easier to get off the lift and go. Flow makes quality boards and bindings. I don't really think there is a legit knock on their higher end bindings other than they are an acquirede taste. Also, Im sure you know this but the FRX is a super stiff binding.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I rode a pair of NXTs all last year and loved them. Once you get them dialed in they're great!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Woosenheimer said:


> I believe the new solitude has reverse camber so that is something to take into account and may be more geared towards pow this year. Previous years models wuere supposed to be killer freeride boards. As far as the bindings go people act like as long as you get any type of nxt binding that you are going to be alright. I have a Flow Infinite w/ the M11's and I love it. I ride it mostly when I'm w/ people that ski cuz it just makes it a little easier to get off the lift and go. Flow makes quality boards and bindings. I don't really think there is a legit knock on their higher end bindings other than they are an acquirede taste. Also, Im sure you know this but the FRX is a super stiff binding.


Cool I also was looking at the Infinite the guy from flow recommened that board.The FRX..Is it stiff because of the the part that goes over your boot or is it more in base plate?THANX


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I bought a pair of 09' FRX's before last season and loved them. A very stiff binding that is geared more towards big mountain freeride. The highbacks aren't springy like the older Flow's - I had Flow Pro-11's previously - which make getting in and out much easier. As previously mentioned you will need to tweak the setup some to get them just right.

I was looking at the K2 Cinch which also looks like a nice binding but went with the Flow's instead.

I hope this helps some.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

PalmerFreak said:


> I bought a pair of 09' FRX's before last season and loved them. A very stiff binding that is geared more towards big mountain freeride. The highbacks aren't springy like the older Flow's - I had Flow Pro-11's previously - which make getting in and out much easier. As previously mentioned you will need to tweak the setup some to get them just right.
> 
> I was looking at the K2 Cinch which also looks like a nice binding but went with the Flow's instead.
> 
> I hope this helps some.


Thanks You have the FRX have you had any kind of trouble with them like staps breaking or anything?I really have hade no big isues with my 05/06Team bindings when I did Flow backed up there Sh-t but they are not going to be making the Teams anymore so I would not be able to get any spare parts.The discount card is awsome it is like half off any of there stuff.Thanks Again:thumbsup:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flow makes some good stuff. If you're into the speed bindings they are the fastest and most realiable, other than maybe K2 Autos. Their boards are decent. For freeriding the Infinite and Solitude are great boards.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Flow makes some good stuff. If you're into the speed bindings they are the fastest and most realiable, other than maybe K2 Autos. Their boards are decent. For freeriding the Infinite and Solitude are great boards.


Cool I just wasn't to sure about there boards as far as there bindings I am cool with them.Thanks for the input


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are just doing pure big mountain I would go with the solitude and the nxt-frx but if you plan on doing all-mountain type riding id go w/ the Infinite and the nxt-fr. I believe the base has more chushioning on the fr than the frx.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Thanks You have the FRX have you had any kind of trouble with them like staps breaking or anything?I really have hade no big isues with my 05/06Team bindings when I did Flow backed up there Sh-t but they are not going to be making the Teams anymore so I would not be able to get any spare parts.The discount card is awsome it is like half off any of there stuff.Thanks Again:thumbsup:


I've had absolutely no problems with them. They're without a doubt the best bindings I've ever owned. 

I have them on a Palmer Carbon Circle II and the setup flat out bombs. Very stable at high speed and turns on a dime. 

Have you looked at the K2 Cinch? The concept looks really cool and I was looking at them at a local shop but since I've had Flow's before I went with the FRX's.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Cinches are pretty worthless. Unless you only get up like maybe 3 times a year and you don't like Flows, they're not worth looking into.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> Get rid of those crappy flows and pick up some real bindings.


agreed, rode flows once, i have never been so uncomfortable on a board before in my life


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> agreed, rode flows once, i have never been so uncomfortable on a board before in my life


Well its good to know that your comfort is all encompassing and that if you're comfortable in something the rest of the world will be too. Next time I buy furniture I'll make sure to find out what you find comfortable so that I know what to get. :thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

flow bindings are great if you dont cheap out on them. there customer support is stellar, no questions asked usually. their good bindings are really good, their cheap bindings are really shitty. general rule of thumb i tell people M9 or higher. the FRXs are almost the same binding as the teams, minus the carbon one piece high back. 

being uncomfortable in flows tells me one thing. they werent set up right at all. and they dont take long to set up either. 5 minutes off the hill, 5 minutes on the hill and your set for the season.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Well its good to know that your comfort is all encompassing and that if you're comfortable in something the rest of the world will be too. Next time I buy furniture I'll make sure to find out what you find comfortable so that I know what to get. :thumbsup::thumbsdown:


personal opinion, everyone says 390s are comfortable, am i suppose to take their word for it, or follow the same philosophy you so ignorantly try to drop on me?


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Woosenheimer said:


> If you are just doing pure big mountain I would go with the solitude and the nxt-frx but if you plan on doing all-mountain type riding id go w/ the Infinite and the nxt-fr. I believe the base has more chushioning on the fr than the frx.


The Infinite sounds like what I need I will be riding in WV Snowshoe MNT not a big mountain but I will be going to Big Bear CA and Mammoth MNT CA &Tahoe then I will be going to UTAH.I like to srait up CHARGE it but I don't really hit up the park.Is the Infanite stable at high speed WIDE OPEN?:thumbsup:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> agreed, rode flows once, i have never been so uncomfortable on a board before in my life


Cool at least you have tryed them.Me I have riden my FLOWS for 4 years they arn't uncomfortable to me but that is my opinion.THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> flow bindings are great if you dont cheap out on them. there customer support is stellar, no questions asked usually. their good bindings are really good, their cheap bindings are really shitty. general rule of thumb i tell people M9 or higher. the FRXs are almost the same binding as the teams, minus the carbon one piece high back.
> 
> being uncomfortable in flows tells me one thing. they werent set up right at all. and they dont take long to set up either. 5 minutes off the hill, 5 minutes on the hill and your set for the season.


Yes there customer service is great the dicount card they sent me is 10.00 over half off there boards boots and bindings.THANXS:thumbsup:


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> The Infinite sounds like what I need I will be riding in WV Snowshoe MNT not a big mountain but I will be going to Big Bear CA and Mammoth MNT CA &Tahoe then I will be going to UTAH.I like to srait up CHARGE it but I don't really hit up the park.Is the Infanite stable at high speed WIDE OPEN?:thumbsup:


I have ridden my infinite @ snowshoe a few times and it worked out fine. And yes it is stable at high speeds. The board BOMBS I dont know what kind of ski's my friends have because I know absolutley nothing about skis but they can't keep up w/ me on my Infinite. You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Woosenheimer said:


> I have ridden my infinite @ snowshoe a few times and it worked out fine. And yes it is stable at high speeds. The board BOMBS I dont know what kind of ski's my friends have because I know absolutley nothing about skis but they can't keep up w/ me on my Infinite. You wont be dissapointed.


SWEET :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> The Infinite sounds like what I need I will be riding in WV Snowshoe MNT not a big mountain but I will be going to Big Bear CA and Mammoth MNT CA &Tahoe then I will be going to UTAH.I like to srait up CHARGE it but I don't really hit up the park.Is the Infanite stable at high speed WIDE OPEN?:thumbsup:


bear mountain is my spot, when are you headed out there?


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> bear mountain is my spot, when are you headed out there?


I am going to be there around FEB 20th then driving up to Tahoe then to Utah.


----------

